# Any Tar Remover Homebrew?



## robertdon777

As title has anyone got something for this?

Must be faily easy to make, seems very expensive for what it is.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Butter removes tar....really! :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

The neighbours already think I'm daft, so if I start spreading butter on my car in the driveway......

I really am tempted to give this a try though. Cue the thread called "how can I get butter off my paintwork?"

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

White spirit.


----------



## dchapman88

Mirror Finish Details said:


> White spirit.


I've heard and read about this a lot
Is it not potentially a bit dangerous?
I assume doing small spots in moderation?

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## BaileyA3

dchapman88 said:


> I've heard and read about this a lot
> Is it not potentially a bit dangerous?
> I assume doing small spots in moderation?
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


I read in to this a while ago and if I remember correctly I think the problem with white spirit is that it's not as easily rinsed of the paint as a proper tar remover and leaves an oily residue behind. I think most tar removers emulsify with water making them more easily removed, I think that's right. I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will correct me if I'm wrong but hope this helps.


----------



## fatdazza

BaileyA3 said:


> I read in to this a while ago and if I remember correctly I think the problem with white spirit is that it's not as easily rinsed of the paint as a proper tar remover and leaves an oily residue behind. I think most tar removers emulsify with water making them more easily removed, I think that's right. I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will correct me if I'm wrong but hope this helps.


Correct, white spirit will remove tar but it does leave a greasy residue.

Genuine solvent tar removers (e.g. tardis) contain emulsifiers to aid rinsing.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Cookies said:


> The neighbours already think I'm daft, so if I start spreading butter on my car in the driveway......
> 
> I really am tempted to give this a try though. Cue the thread called "how can I get butter off my paintwork?"
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


:lol: :lol: Spot treat the tar, my Mum used to use it to remove tar from our hands & knees [yes, I'm old enough to remember Summers when it was so hot the tar on the street melted ], worked a treat. Although I'm sure some of the modern, specifically targeting, stuff will do a better/easier job, we're talking about 'home' stuff.


----------



## Cookies

slim_boy_fat said:


> Spot treat the tar, my Mum used to use it to remove tar from our hands & knees [yes, I'm old enough to remember Summers when it was so hot the tar on the street melted ], worked a treat. Although I'm sure some of the modern, specifically targeting, stuff will do a better/easier job, we're talking about 'home' stuff.


Aah, I remember those times well. You went out on your bike in the morning, and you weren't seen till you were hungry! RE the tar,I honestly never knew that, bud. That's what the youngsters these days would call a life hack, or what we would call a (viz) top tip lol. How we laughed.....

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

You could use any oil or fat to dissolve tar to some extent, but the most effective way to do it is with aliphatic hydrocarbons. Unsurprisingly, this is what tar removers contain. The most aggressive tar removers contain increased quantities of xylene, but this is also capable of dissolving the pigment out of plastic trim!

You could use petrol to get the tar off but I'm sure I don't have to explain how bad an idea that would be. White spirit is your other readily available aliphatic but as already mentioned, it will leave a residue.

Given that 5 litres of the stuff is £21 (http://car-chem.com/store/tar-glue-remover-5ltr - and I think there's a DW discount as well) I'm just not seeing there's much value in trying to make your own


----------



## josje

in the good old days we used lamp oil.


----------



## shelton

I don't feel like the real thing is _that_ expensive, but if you only want a tiny amount, or if it's an 'emergency', one more easily available alternative is zippo-type (liquid) lighter fuel.

Same as with white spirit, be sure to wash the area thoroughly with shampoo afterwards!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

josje said:


> in the good old days we used lamp oil.


You used these....?


----------



## mangove21

slim_boy_fat said:


> Butter removes tar....really! :thumb:


Salted? Or unsalted?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat

mangove21 said:


> Salted? Or unsalted?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


 You pays yer money and takes yer chance


----------



## BigLeegr

If you were just wanting a quick fix with something around the house because you didn't have a dedicated product, WD-40 can work, as can citrus based degreasers-in both cases be sure to wash the paint thoroughly afterwards.


----------



## Tykebike

slim_boy_fat said:


> :lol: :lol: Spot treat the tar, my Mum used to use it to remove tar from our hands & knees [yes, I'm old enough to remember Summers when it was so hot the tar on the street melted ], worked a treat. Although I'm sure some of the modern, specifically targeting, stuff will do a better/easier job, we're talking about 'home' stuff.


Butter? You were lucky we used to have to use cheap margarine after we licked road clean wit tongue! 
Ah those were the days while away the hours making pitch balls between your fingers and then getting a clip round the ear'ole before being swabbed down with margarine.


----------



## Stoner

I got covered in tar after replacing the shed roof and discovered that WD40 dissolves tar very quickly, although not that good for the hands. I would be happy to use it on wheels, chrome or metal products but less certain I would put it on the paint.

Maybe try it on the missus car first?...


----------



## Ctreanor13

I think someone told me before Vaseline works a treat for removing tar. Never tried it though


----------

